# Brinkmann Grill King Deluxe



## m1campos5 (Sep 11, 2008)

Howdy all,

Long time reader, 1st time poster.

I've been grilling for quite some time and only recently inherited a Binkmann Grill King Deluxe Grill/Smoker. The original ash catcher and briquet holder is on it's last legs so I made some mods and installed 3 separate Weber Grill racks in a stationary position about 4" below the main cooking grill.

So far, I've smoked Pork Butts, baby backs, spareribs, beef ribs, brisket, meat loaf and chicken.

I have an ample supply of almond wood and have been using this as my source and am still trying to perfect the smoking process. 

With each try, my wife say's I'm getting better.

Lately I've been smoking more than grilling. I'm running low on the ribs and will have to smoke a rack this Sunday. I've been using water or beer in my drip pan and a homemade rub. 

Any ideas or suggestions to improve will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## carnuba (Sep 11, 2008)

welcome








  beer?


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome.  Keep working with it and use the information here.  If you haven't take Jeff's 5 day e-course do so.  I've been smoking a short while and am still learning and improving (according to the wife).

Enjoy the site!


----------



## longshot (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds like you are off to a great start.  Keep it up and soon you'll have more "friends" than you know what to do with!!!


----------



## m1campos5 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've read the 5-course and have put some of the suggestions to practice.  I believe I'm due for a refresher.

Went to the market yesterday and picked up 6 birds and ended up smoking 3 of 'em.   You know, when you have a hankerin for smoke, nothing satifies like the finished product.

Does anyone out there use a Brinkman Grill King Deluxe or is this griller/smoker outdated?

Also, What is the best Fattie receipe?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 12, 2008)

The one that doesn't blow out in your smoker.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Check out the fatty forum....lots of good ideas there for you to play with!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## dennisdocb (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome m1...glad to have you join


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 12, 2008)

welcome to smf! 

I dont think that there is a best, as its more of a "What do we have that would go in here" thing I always use cheese of some sort, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## mr bill (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome ... nuttin like beer in the drip pan ... shot of tequila goes good with goat!


----------

